# MetropolitanOpera Season 2016/2017



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

My local cinema, for me being a loyal member, offers me to buy a season ticket for the MetOpera 2016/2017




I am not yet into the genre though I have *listened* recordings of Puccini (my fav), Verdi (he's good) Mozart (he's Mozart) and Wagner (I'm sure he is better on a theatre than on a CD).
I still have problems with my cinema user account, but do you reccomend me this programme? What should I expect?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Granate said:


> My local cinema, for me being a loyal member, offers me to buy a season ticket for the MetOpera 2016/2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do have my subscription all ready, go an have fun .


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Many of us enjoy the Met's Live in HD broadcasts. They have high production values, and get some wonderful singers. It is not the same as seeing opera live and in person, but it's the next best.

I enjoy listening to recordings, but opera is theater and you're missing an important component if you've only got the CD.

Though if you've never seen a staged opera - on TV or computer, DVD, on a cinema screen, or in person - it might be worth sitting down and watching some opera via YouTube, The Opera Platform, or something similar. Seeing it in the cinema is a more immersive experience and I expect you'll enjoy it, but it's good to know what you're in for!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mountmccabe said:


> Many of us enjoy the Met's Live in HD broadcasts. They have high production values, and get some wonderful singers. It is not the same as seeing opera live and in person, but it's the next best.
> 
> I enjoy listening to recordings, but opera is theater and you're missing an important component if you've only got the CD.
> 
> Though if you've never seen a staged opera - on TV or computer, DVD, on a cinema screen, or in person - it might be worth sitting down and watching some opera via YouTube, The Opera Platform, or something similar. Seeing it in the cinema is a more immersive experience and I expect you'll enjoy it, but it's good to know what you're in for!


This, plus it's saving a lot of money from people outside the U.S.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Does anyone know if the opening performance of the MET season on September 26 will be broadcasted? Radio, Internet, anything?

Or do we have to wait until October ?

Edit, found it.

http://www.metopera.org/__Redesign/Views/Pages/Season/Radio/LiveAudioStreams.aspx?id=43614

Does anyone know if it will be available in Europe?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

interestedin said:


> Does anyone know if the opening performance of the MET season on September 26 will be broadcasted? Radio, Internet, anything?
> 
> Or do we have to wait until October ?
> 
> ...


Tristan is the first one as far a my tickets going, 8/10/16.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

interestedin said:


> Does anyone know if the opening performance of the MET season on September 26 will be broadcasted? Radio, Internet, anything?
> 
> Or do we have to wait until October ?
> 
> ...


My understanding is that the Met puts no restrictions the stream. You should be able to listen in Europe.

Though the times are typically inconvenient for those ahead of NYC; most of them are mid-week evening performances.



Pugg said:


> Tristan is the first one as far a my tickets going, 8/10/16.


Yes, the first Live in HD broadcast is Tristan in October, but there is also an audio stream of opening night, September 26. It starts at 4:55 PM EDT in NYC.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

mountmccabe said:


> My understanding is that the Met puts no restrictions the stream. You should be able to listen in Europe.


Thanks! We will see..

MON, SEP 26
4:55PM

That's 10:55 where I live. Maybe I will have to 'leave' after the second act


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Grab it, you lucky dog, you!!


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I will buy the HD streaming on my local cinema for a pack of *5* Operas for 83€. On *bold* are my sure picks:
*Tristan and Isolde (Wagner, Strr. Nina Stemme)*
*Don Giovanni (Mozart)*
L'Amour de Loin (Saariano)
Nabucco (Verdi, Starr. Plácido Domingo)
Romeo and Juliet (Gounod)
Rusalka (Dvořák)
*La Traviata (Verdi)*
Idomeneo (Mozart)
Eugene Onegin (Tchaikovsky)
Der Rosenkavalier (R. Strauss, Strr. Renée Fleming) Not my taste, sorry.

Which other two should I go to? What are they about?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Granate said:


> I will buy the HD streaming on my local cinema for a pack of *5* Operas for 83€. On *bold* are my sure picks:
> *Tristan and Isolde (Wagner, Strr. Nina Stemme)*
> *Don Giovanni (Mozart)*
> L'Amour de Loin (Saariano)
> ...


My choice would be Romeo and Juliet and Eugene Onegin.

I think you'll know Romeo and Juliet but Eugene Onegin is one of the great love stories involving unrequited love, betrayal and honour.

There's a good synopsis here. http://classicalmusic.about.com/od/opera-synopses-a-thru-k/qt/Eugene-Onegin-Synopsis.htm


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Romeo et Juliette and Eugene Onegin both of which are in my top 7 operas.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Tristan performance has only 1/3 seats sold, that's about 100.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Pugg said:


> The Tristan performance has only 1/3 seats sold, that's about 100.


Good for You  The less visitors, the less noise.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I was looking at the schedule and saw Nabucco and thought, "Oh, God, let it please not be Placido again!" Sure enough. Sorry, the man is not a baritone and can't sing baritone roles convincingly. He needs to stop. Please!


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

No, but he's a Big Name and that put butts in seats.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Barelytenor said:


> I was looking at the schedule and saw Nabucco and thought, "Oh, God, let it please not be Placido again!" Sure enough. Sorry, the man is not a baritone and can't sing baritone roles convincingly. He needs to stop. Please!


I guess after 59 years singing on stage (isn't that incredible?) it is difficult to stop...


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Barelytenor said:


> I was looking at the schedule and saw Nabucco and thought, "Oh, God, let it please not be Placido again!" Sure enough. Sorry, the man is not a baritone and can't sing baritone roles convincingly. He needs to stop. Please!


Barelytenor? Baritenor? Mr. Domingo, is that you?

 :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

interestedin said:


> I guess after 59 years singing on stage (isn't that incredible?) it is difficult to stop...


One has to take a final bow sometime before getting ridiculous.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I just about had a heart attack today when I saw the first performance of the new Met in HD season was Tristan und Isolde. For some reason I thought it would be today, and I had almost missed. Judging by other posters' comments, it is not going to be the ultimate performance ever. But I will enjoy it anyway, I am sure.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Pugg said:


> The Tristan performance has only 1/3 seats sold, that's about 100.


... öd' und leer das Meer!


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I saw the first performance of the new Met in HD season was Tristan und Isolde. For some reason I thought it would be today, and I had almost missed.


That's the stuff nightmares are made of :lol:


----------

